# satellite braodband



## alf1956 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello there
I am wondering if any members in the Algarve area have got satellite broadband & if so what is the quality like regarding signal strength, signal dropping, download speeds, price etc


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Have used it and its very stable and reliable, we lost service only in the worst rain storms with heavy cloud cover. Monthly cost is on a par with direct connect services but the initial equipment purchase is quite expensive (unless you can find something second hand). 

Plus point is that you get a UK IP Address so catch up UKTV works well without a proxy - negative point is that there is a data cap on the cheaper services that means you can only watch 20 hours of HD IPTV a month which wouldn't be enough for me and going for an unlimited data package costs a fortune.

In my view you are better off with a PT/MEO package despite the unreliable speed. Especially as they bundle in a landline phone and GSM offering


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

Agree with MreBife, but also consider NOS:

Tarifários Internet - NOS

..but see my comments in this post:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...gal/769209-broadband-algarve.html#post7598330


----------

